# Halloween Barbie



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

She looks nice! Kind of a retro-looking Barbie. I guess she's carrying her invitation to the Halloween party?

I have "The Birds" Barbie and I love her.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I collect vintage Barbies.. don't laugh at me!! I think she is really cute.. I haven't bought a new Barbie in years but this may have to join the other gals in my collection!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

How cute! She's definitely retro; she has that 50s-Barbie face. This looks awesome...I wonder how much they'll charge?


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

maybe it's a halloweeny card ??


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I love the cats on her dress. Definitely going to keep an eye out for this one.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

The old Halloween outfits had a Halloween party invite that came with them. I'm assuming that's what she is holding.. But, it could be a card.. I'm looking forward to seeing!! I wonder where she will be sold..


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

OH I love her! Do they only put one style out each year? My local grocery store sells Barbies every halloween for $10 but I don't see them carrying one like this unless it IS the only style available.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Oooh. She's a sweetie! I'll definitely pass this along to my Barbie mad missus. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

She reminds me of Samantha from Bewitched.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

/sigh, no wonder I didnt see this on the barbiecollector website. I never look in the fan club section as you have to pay for that membership. The only way to get her is with paying a $25 membership fee, then the cost of the doll and shipping. These are usually limited runs and you might be able to find these on ebay but marked up considerably more than just getting the membership and doll.
I absolutely adore her, and I so love the vintage repro look too. Her title is Halloween haunt

heres her link---> http://www.barbiecollector.com/shop/doll/halloween-haunt-barbie-doll-v0456

PS- she is going on the Gold label line, usually at least $50 up to $120


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, I _really_ hate Barbies, but I LOVE her. May have to go out get one!!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

kittyvibe said:


> /sigh, no wonder I didnt see this on the barbiecollector website. I never look in the fan club section as you have to pay for that membership. The only way to get her is with paying a $25 membership fee, then the cost of the doll and shipping. These are usually limited runs and you might be able to find these on ebay but marked up considerably more than just getting the membership and doll.
> I absolutely adore her, and I so love the vintage repro look too. Her title is Halloween haunt
> 
> heres her link---> http://www.barbiecollector.com/shop/doll/halloween-haunt-barbie-doll-v0456
> ...


OK, nevermind! That's ridiculous. I could probably make that myself with a regular barbie.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

*sigh* I would absolutely love her! She has such a classic look.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

She's gorgeous!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

kittyvibe said:


> /sigh, no wonder I didnt see this on the barbiecollector website. I never look in the fan club section as you have to pay for that membership. The only way to get her is with paying a $25 membership fee, then the cost of the doll and shipping. These are usually limited runs and you might be able to find these on ebay but marked up considerably more than just getting the membership and doll.
> I absolutely adore her, and I so love the vintage repro look too. Her title is Halloween haunt
> 
> heres her link---> http://www.barbiecollector.com/shop/doll/halloween-haunt-barbie-doll-v0456
> ...


Too rich for my blood, but I do like her look & I'm not a Barbie fan at all. I could put that money to better use elsewhere from bills to more affordable Halloween stuff.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

If she tops out at, say $75.oo, we'll get one. She'd look great next to our Barbie as "Tippi Hedrn in The Birds". But a hunert smackers? Nah, nah, nah...


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wait a minute, $50 to $120??!!! No way!

Do you know how I could make that stretch for other Halloween stuff?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Reminds me of Samantha too. I think it is the hair being flipped up and the collar reminds me of Endora.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Not a Barbie fan, but that is AWESOME!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I never knew they had Halloween Barbies. She would look so good on my creepy toy display but too much money for a non-collector.  Thanks for the info kittyvibe.

oooh, I may be able to get a Target one:
http://www.fashion-doll-guide.com/Halloween-Barbie-Dolls.html


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I am also a non-collector - which is why I wouldn't spend that much on a Barbie. But, I do love the cheaper ones (such as in the link posted by Tannasgach). I buy one for my daughter every year.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

OMG! I went searching for Halloween Barbies and look what I found:
Amazon.com: Barbie Collector Wizard Of Oz Wicked Witch: Toys & Games


Why do I not know about these things?! lol


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I love that Oz Barbie - if only she were lifesize - hahaha!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Oooh and look at her!
Amazon.com: The Wizard of Oz Wicked Witch of the East Barbie Doll: Toys & Games


okay, okay, I'll stop.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Did you guys see the Medusa Barbie they had a few years back?I so want her but way to expensive to get her now


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow! I must say Mattel makes some great Barbie designs!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

mommyto3 said:


> Wait a minute, $50 to $120??!!! No way!
> 
> Do you know how I could make that stretch for other Halloween stuff?


Most are guessing she will be $50 but that doesnt include the $24 membership fee to the club that you must have to get her.

About the Medusa doll, I have her. I made my fiance get her for me for christmas, she was $99 then. I loooove her, so pretty! I also have the 2004 and 2006 Halloween barbies and the wicked witch from oz in the link above. Theyre so awesome.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

MEDUSA Barbie!!!  

_<tanna skipping off to google>_


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

She is cute!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just don't dig the Target mass market versions as much as that club exclusive. I'm certainly not buying it for close to $100 but I understand why some would, especially collectors, since she's got that great retro look about her. 

If I were going to start collecting Barbies, it would be that type of Barbie, I much prefer the retro looking ones.

Although those Target ones are the right price for the cousin's little girl. This will be her first Halloween & even though she'll only be 11 months old then, I still may have to get her that Barbie.


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

omg I MUST have her!!! LOVE the way she looks!!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

The overstock of them will probably end up at Big Lots eventually.


----------



## Zombiebxrs (Sep 28, 2010)

man, i was drunk not to get the barbie birds doll. that was cool. i like the cats and stuff on this ones coat.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

DaveintheGrave said:


> The overstock of them will probably end up at Big Lots eventually.


Unfortunately, doesnt work that way with limited edition club dolls. These are limited even with a membership, its not guaranteed to be able to have enough quantity for every member. They also limit one club doll per membership. They will probably only make about 3-5k. The thanksgiving one sold out last year and it wasnt nearly as cool as this one.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Growler said:


> Ok people, just got this off flickr. She is supposed to be out in Sept. Not sure what stores though.


*LOVE HER! I want one!*


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes! The Halloween Barbies have been so generic, pink witches galore. I adore this one, I have to have her!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Ghouliet said:


> Reminds me of Samantha too. I think it is the hair being flipped up and the collar reminds me of Endora.


yeah, she reminded me of endora too. also endora always had the heavy painted up eyes. i love barbies, collect barbies...but, i can't afford her.


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

Cripes, after I post I realize she's one of the more expensive Barbies. First Mila, now this one.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

She is awesome! I to love the retro ones. Man I feel old cause they were the ones I played with as a kid. I still have my original one along with some of the clothes. Just wish my Mom would have saved everything cause they don't make the clothes like they used to. I didn't know they made a Halloween Barbie.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay.. does anyone know where to go to join this club or do whatever I need to do to purchase her? I would appreciate any info. Thanks!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> Okay.. does anyone know where to go to join this club or do whatever I need to do to purchase her? I would appreciate any info. Thanks!


yes, its buyable on the barbiecollector website, link here---> http://www.barbiecollector.com/shop/doll/2011-barbie-fan-club


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hollow said:


> Not a Barbie fan, but that is AWESOME!


 
same thought here too.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I think I'll hold out until the "Zombie Ken" doll comes out.


----------

